# Am I INFP or INFJ?



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm very confused at the moment..... when I started testing I mostly came out as INFP, but after a while also as INFJ. It really depended on whatever, time of day, mood, etc. but the only variable changing has always been P/J.
now I did the cognitive functions test again and again and it always said ENFP as first choice, the others varying, but never including INFJ. I'm quite sure I'm not ENFP, definitely. I am not an E, I need so much time for myself, thinking about myself, and even cannot direct too quickly in many situations, always having to think about my answer (especially in class, I keep formulating every sentence in my head before I even consider saying it out aloud). Lately I found that INFJ suits me better, because I think I do not use Fi but Fe. But somehow, I'm some confused now....arghh. Not sure about anything......
How do INFP and INFJ mostly differ? I know about there different functions, but I'm not so sure about how those functions show in everyday behaviour....
I cannot decide wheter I enjoy planning ahead or not, e.g. I DO it, but it oven wears me out and I rather want to decide spontaneously what I want to do.
Then, I am somewhat organized and like closure, like having made a decision, but on the other hand I can NEVER make up my mind before, and often have trouble writing a paper without any outer motivation (as deadlines).....

sorry for rambling on...... I'd really appreciate your help....


----------



## Grey (Oct 10, 2009)

The difference between INFP and INFJ isn't the J or P functions. Like you said, it has to do with cognitive functions. There are some links if you'd like to investigate the top two functions of each type (Here, Here, Here, and Here), but another thing you might do is investigate the forums here for INFP and INFJ with the topics that specifically target them, and see how you relate. Furthermore, you can always go back to the basics -- descriptions. Judge what you are vs. what you are not, and compare.

The important thing is that Judging isn't about being neat but stubborn and Perceiving isn't about being open to information but lazy. It'd be improper to judge that way, and you'd probably end up confused all over again.


----------



## GreenCoyote (Nov 2, 2009)

I struggle with the same answer and still don't know...

INFJ's do the organizing in their heads...

I think the INFJ and INFP can be the most confusing...

I always score only a few points in either direction...

howeever.. it has taken me a while to be this organized and trained. I think in my past I might have been INFP.
I got ENFP the first time I took the test but was never that social or popular. more respected by individuals for the kinds of enlightening talks we would have.
I got really high perceiving scores the first time I took the test when I got ENFP. and middled the I and E.

now I am in Introvert very much and am borderline P/J
I went with P cause if 1/2 the time I was strong P and the other I was P/J --- I went with P
I went with Introverted for the same reasons.

lol- the INFP who loves math. see it can be whatever... really.
both types get determined to figure themselves out.
INFP's think they are every-type.
INFJ's will take the test relentlessly knowing the types they get are not them.

I was one of those that believed I was that type every-time I took it.
I thought I had heavy Ni and thats what was up...
but... I am good at believing and living in any fantasy I create... which is a big def INFP point right there.

hope this helps. I find personal experience helps the best with most things.


----------



## Seymour (Oct 19, 2009)

First of all, I second the recommendation to read up on the functions (particular Fi vs Fe). That's the single most helpful thing.

Secondly, here's my list of differences, culled from various sources (including some forum discussions). There are a lot of threads on this topic, if you can wade through them. I've posted this before:


INFPs:

Generally accepting yet a little distant when relating to others
Have a tendency to disappear without warning socially, even from friends
Extremely flexible, until you hit something of importance, then watch it!
Tend to not initiate social activities
With someone in a crisis, good at just being there for that person and accepting them
Tend toward very limited self-disclosure, and are cautious about expressing judgments
May have a negative reaction to unsolicited advice
Tend to be a target for the projections of others, since may not express a lot of emotion and opinions in public
Tend to generally be aware of their own emotional state
Tend to adopt relatively few import beliefs and causes, and stick with them (although not necessarily be effective about acting on them)
More rigid about beliefs and judgments internally

INFJs:

 More externally judging
Can come of as harsh or critical, even though they are warm internally and mean well
Tend to give advice (often can't resist, if they think it will help someone)
Believe more in stages of relationship, with attendant responsibilities
With someone in a crisis, good at understanding and making suggestions for how the situation can be improved
May get impatient when friends wallow or act helpless in negative situations, since the INFJs can see how the situation could be fixed or improved
Tend toward greater self disclosure, and don't mind expressing judgments
May polarize others, since opinions and enthusiasms are often expressed
Better at getting things done externally. May wage quiet campaigns in organizations, gently but relentlessly pushing and nudging for that they believe in.
May occasionally be unaware of their own emotional state. May be surprised when others say (correctly) they were angry in a situation.
Tend to adopt beliefs and causes, yet remain open to changing them over time. Over time, this may lead to a large collection of beliefs and causes, or a serial exploration of them.
More flexible about beliefs and judgements internally, while sounding more absolute externally.


Thirdly, I also recommend the site: http://infjorinfp.com/. I think Vicky Jo is a bit of a loon (sorry, Vicky Jo!), but there's some helpful material on there. When she interviews people and they start talking about auras and energy fields, that's when I kind of lose it.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 13, 2009)

Seymour, I've been wondering about this issue too and that post was incredibly helpful. Thank you :laughing:


----------



## Doctor Freude (Apr 3, 2014)

I am also wondering about this. I took the test first, and found I was an INFJ. I certainly feel I am a strong Judger, and I don't have patience (internally) with people who readily accept ideas like cultural relativism if I perceive that they are doing so because they are avoiding conflict or debate, because to me making a decision on an issue actually leads to the resolution of conflict through debate. I don't often externalize this judgement unless I perceive a benefit to the cost of the conflict. However, after learning I was an INFJ, I retook the test and did a lot of research, and am finding I am INFP. Especially since I tend to use the "Informer" stance as opposed to the "Directive", I think this might be my true type. But if INFP is a Judger and the INFJ is a Perceiver (backwards, according to many sites), then maybe I tested accurately first? It is so difficult for me to draw a conclusion according to my cognitive functions, which I have trouble understanding because there is so much conflicting or vague information out there.

Fe/Fi: I don't see myself as an external feeler, as I would hide my feelings from the public view if sharing them would make me appear in ways I do not like. I prefer to be seen as strong, stable, decisive, and calm. I am not this way at all, but I seek close friends I can talk to about my emotions (or sensations?) when they arise, and their caring or not caring will determine whether or not I am able to mitigate the feelings and approach obstacle causing the feelings rationally. This might depend on whether the person is an Intuitive or a Senser, because Sensers who care cannot make me feel better, but Intuitives always make me happier. Sensers are great at making me feel better through direct intervention, by making me drink water, follow routine, or pay attention to my surroundings, although I am reluctant to allow them to intervene. Recently I have found journalling to be the most satisfying emotional therapist for me because I can trust it implicitly and it won't interfere with my thought process, although I do love getting a hug. I do often tell people, I like this, I like that, and I enjoy feeling connected to people by expressing emotion, but I often hold back emotional expression until I trust that I understand the people around me accurately. 

iN/Ne: The best way for me to define this is how the art process works for me. I have found that I dislike making art for other people because it is a very personal process for me. An idea I need to express will come to me spontaneously, either as a Feeling or an Intuition, or even a Sensation, and then I will begin to create (usually drawing/painting) without having a picture in my head necessarily of what I am making. It will be something like, "man" after my arm starts creating a motion, or "woman", or "mouse", or "dragon". It can be an image in my mind but it won't have perfect clarity of vision. Once the image is created, a judgement will appear before me of an personal situation I might be trying to sort out but am not aware of or I am not able to articulate it in words. It feels slightly like psychic divination, but of course all the information I am divining is coming from my subconscious attitudes.

Se/Si: I can't figure this out at all. In fact, I think my sensing, whether internal or external is broken and I am searching for a structured environment to repair it.

Ti/Te: I would like to say I am strong with T, as I will test one response away from a T type, but I know that emotions and behavior is like a fuel that causes my mind to "spin", and in rational fields I get intensely bored, despite me being skilled in math and spatial applications. So I am a strong Feeler despite being quite decisive. My mind does "spin" while I am solving abstract math formulas, and I find it energizing, but how the problem solving is applied determines whether I find it energizing or draining. In a "word problem" that presents me with how fast train A got to a location vs train B, I would only find it energizing to solve if I could imagine the trains filled with people that might die if they didn't travel at the correct speeds. As to how my thinking is structured, I certainly enjoy critical thinking and debate, but I don't engage unless I am absolutely sure that I can articulate my position effectively. I imagine my psychological structure as a being that is a hologram with a thick black shell inside me, like a black box on an airplane, and the rational concepts are lifeless cords that hang and can be grasped and handled by a person who attempts to reach inside. The black box is completely hidden and immovable but solid. If I shrink down inside the black shell, the rational concepts are energized into living white energy spirals as they move outside of me, and I can manipulate ideal shapes and physical concepts, drawing conclusions about what will result from the rules that govern their behavior.


----------

